# Demander la route



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Demander la route*

C'est une expression, placée à la fin de la conversation, signifie à votre interlocuteur que le dialogue est terminé.

Qu' utiliseriez-vous en italien?


----------



## underhouse

Ciao BenVitale,

puoi dare qualche spiegazione in più e magari un esempio?


----------



## DearPrudence

Si puó notare che io, che sono francesa, non capito questa espressione...  
Come si utiliza? E conjugato?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

C'est une expression utilisée en Afrique francophone.


----------



## DearPrudence

La ho visuto qua ma non ancore capito come se utiliza  Mi sembra che potrebbe aiutare i forer@ a trovare una traduzione


----------

